# I HAVE MK2 PICTURES



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

what should i do with them?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

stick em where the sun don't shine!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

photo album ??


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

well from photoshop you need to do a save as...then upload them


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> stick em where the sun don't shine!












Jarod.


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't care what it looks like have only just bought my 3.2 FFS!

3 yrs time when there are used Mk2's about will be time for me to change if it's any good

BTW very bored of the million and one Mk2 threads at the mo


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

gonadthegolf said:


> what should i do with them?


To state the obvious, post them up. Or if you can't do that, email them to me and I'll do it for you.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

dommorton said:


> BTW very bored of the million and one Mk2 threads at the mo


Agreed, lets be happy with what we have got at the mo.

As soon as OFFICIAL Mk2 photos are released we can get excited.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

whats the point of this thread if your not going to post them?


----------



## Skyman (Sep 10, 2005)

gonadthegolf said:


> what should i do with them?


ah, do you want attention?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Maybe he thinks hes being funny?! :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Here we go again !


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

of course i dont have them. but yes i was looking for attention and got it. just cashing in on a bit of mk2 fever and annoying the mk2 thread haters. i feel loved now. thanks guys for knowing i exist.

seriously though separate forum for mk2 would be a good idea.[/quote]


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

You look and sound like a [email protected] mate!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

idiot


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> idiot


I second that.

I mean come on - be more original pleeeeeeeeze.


----------



## gonadthegolf (Sep 13, 2005)

dj how do you know what i look like? and dont call me mate, mate. jst having a bit of a laugh. you stressed out dj? ive noted u have a lot of angry posts? things not going well?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

So, do you have pics or what? My mailbox is very empty....

"What" I suspect....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

gonadthegolf said:


> dj how do you know what i look like? and dont call me mate, mate. jst having a bit of a laugh. you stressed out dj? ive noted u have a lot of angry posts? things not going well?


...and I've noted that you are a pr1ck! :lol:

Things going very well, got a couple of nice modified cars, a good looking girl and a great life, thank you very much.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> gonadthegolf said:
> 
> 
> > dj how do you know what i look like? and dont call me mate, mate. jst having a bit of a laugh. you stressed out dj? ive noted u have a lot of angry posts? things not going well?
> ...


gonad wasnt particularly smart with his post... but if anyone is looking like a pr1ck right now its the longer standing _member_ :? :roll: :lol: why dont you just ignore....


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Anyway don't try turning it around, you are the one who came on here, posted that you had MK2 photos, like an idiot then came out and said - "of course I don't"

Hmm, I think right now you look like one big fool MATE!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

dee said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > gonadthegolf said:
> ...


Why should I?

I was answering a thread that was pointed at me.

Anyway I'm bored :roll: :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Lets all be mates  :roll: Dont call me mate! sucker! <sings the A-Team tune> [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Here you go - some genuine MKII pictures.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Thats more like it


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Although...I will condede that the MKII Cabriolet didn't really exist and was merely a MKI car being sold long after its sell-by date.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Kell said:


> Here you go - some genuine MKII pictures.


I'd rather eat my own balls raw, coated in onion & lemon juice than drive that crap!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That can be arranged... 8)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Kell said:


> Here you go - some genuine MKII pictures.
> 
> mmmm rallye! Wonder why hes changed the lights on it...


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

sssgucci said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go - some genuine MKII pictures.
> ...


i never liked the rallye front , looked too much like a jetta front end to the untrained eye. tbh i never liked the rallye ,ugly car imo


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

The TT mk II will probably be like the Golf Mk II GTI. Great car in it's own right only slightly soured by the fact that its predecessor will always be considered _the original and the best_


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thats why i think the TT name should not be put on the new car. I think if it got a new name its more likey to be judged on its own merits. I am hopefully tho that the new car will be a step forward in terms of handling and engine design/performance, plus filled with lots 21st century technology.

o and limited numbers to keep the demand really high. makes me sad to see TT's with 10k prices tags on them.


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Thats why i think the TT name should not be put on the new car. I think if it got a new name its more likey to be judged on its own merits. I am hopefully tho that the new car will be a step forward in terms of handling and engine design/performance, plus filled with lots 21st century technology.
> 
> o and limited numbers to keep the demand really high. makes me sad to see TT's with 10k prices tags on them.


I know what you mean, driving round in a car that most people can now afford!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> o and limited numbers to keep the demand really high. makes me sad to see TT's with 10k prices tags on them.


If they'd have done this in the first place then most people on here wouldn't have been able to afford to buy one! :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bad news for you is i'd still be here. :wink:


----------



## shane (Apr 19, 2004)

V6TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why i think the TT name should not be put on the new car. I think if it got a new name its more likey to be judged on its own merits. I am hopefully tho that the new car will be a step forward in terms of handling and engine design/performance, plus filled with lots 21st century technology.
> ...


Shouldn't you guys be driving a BMW? :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

More 3 series bmws than mondeos and vectras these days.

Not for me thanks. Would have a 5 tho.


----------

